# dig-trailcam pic



## Killdee (Jan 3, 2005)

Heres a 1/2 rack buck on the same scrape that I posted pics from earlier.The scrape is about gone but theres still some half hearted rake marks in it.This is my homebrew cam with a sonyp-41 set on 1mp cause I only had a 16mg card at the time.
killdee


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 3, 2005)

sweet pic, is your cam mounted up high?

Jim


----------



## Todd E (Jan 3, 2005)

I'd like to ask the same question. From all of your pix, it looks as if you mount it looking down. If so, how high are you placing it. I like the view you are getting. I may try it!!!


----------



## tknight (Jan 3, 2005)

boy he will be a nice one next year...


----------



## Killdee (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah I reach as high as I can 7' or so and put a stick behind it to angle it down.The theory being it simulates lightning and gets the cam out of direct eye contact.A deer notices anything out of place and some seem to avoid trails with cams on them.Heres another shot showing where all the deer have dissapeared to.I just got my film cam pics back,Ill post some when I get time to scan.
Killdee


----------



## Duff (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey thats a great pic killdee. And a great deer too.


----------



## leo (Jan 4, 2005)

*Great shots Killdee*

I really like the angle  

leo


----------



## ramblinrack (Jan 4, 2005)

great pics. i'm changing my cam this afternoon to try that angle. i like it!!!


----------



## nchunter (Jan 4, 2005)

great pics, i havent seen and angle like that before


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 5, 2005)

Uh ohhhh..... I think the doe on the right has your cam pegged. She sure is looking at it.

The Sony P41 sure puts out some great pics., even set to 1mp.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 5, 2005)

I see 4 in the 2nd pix. Now I know where my deer are..you got 'em! Great pix. Yep, scrapes are still being checked even though some of the bucks have lost antlers. I've see 3 bucks with half sides in the past couple weeks. Found a scrape with fresh tracks and paw marks 2 days ago.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah Lakota the next shot was her staring it down,funny how some will react.I have a couple cams on a plot that I have watched deer being photographed,one doe stopped turned looked at the cam got her pic taken turned her head and kept walking.On the other cam Ive seen deer get the snot scared out when the cam flashed then calm down and feed on.That cam was on eye level the other up high.I think that first doe is just used to the cam.GDW I first thought that buck was broke off but the broke off buck pic from nov.was off the other side.
Killdee


----------

